# Finally Furred!



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Blue Shorthair x Argente Texel

(Still unsure of sexes at this point but heres pics)

2 Golden Agouti , 1 Pied Golden Agouti









2 Black Selfs









2 Argente or other RY color









1 Dove


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Argente isn't a recessive yellow, it's a pink-eyed agouti.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh. ok. i thought they were considered RY my mistake.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi there lovely pics. my babys are only 4 days old at mo. Could i ask how did you get ur pics up on here?? thanks


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I use photobucket.com

You upload the pics from your computer then there are codes under each picture the last code is the one that actually puts the photo on the forum the other codes take others to your entire album on photobucket.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea i have worked out how to get my pics on now. At what age did you first hold your pinkies? our pinkies are 4 days old and we can see them in the nest but dont want to disturb them too much. I have deffinately counted 8 babies but there may be more. just want some advice really. thanks


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

If the mom is really used to you you can hold them as early as day 2 I always pull mine out daily just to check on everyone make sure all bellies are full but then i just get worried about babies lol  Just make sure you didnt handle any other mice prior to picking them up some moms can be more anal than others


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Why do you call them Golden Agouti? They would just be Agouti over here! Is it a US thing?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ugh* Everyone's asked me that lol. I brought the term over from raising cavies if you look up Golden Agouti Cavies they look close to the same color. Plus I would call the standard wild mouse an "Agouti" as it lacks any color these have the golden brown hue to them. same as the blue agouti's have the blue hue.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the correct term over here is also golden agouti,the show standard lists them as this.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok good so i didnt just make up some color out of thin air  thats at least nice to know lol


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

how old were your babies in these pics?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ummm They were born on the 12th so that makes them...I want to say around 7-8 days old


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thankyou. mine are only 4 days at mo lol.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol they grow quick  yours will be furred soon enough lol Once they reach about 2 weeks you can start to tell boys from girls (at least thats when i can tell lol)


----------

